# Parental Order



## Cindy1 (Mar 7, 2011)

HI, My partner and I had a baby with the help of a surrogate. Can anyone help me with the following questions:

Once I hand in C51 application do they immediately give me a case number? Am I suppose to send C52 to the Surrogate immediately or does the court send it?

How long approx before CAFCAS visit? How long approx does the whole process take?

Thanks in advance for any helpful info.

Daphne


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Daphne

I've answered as well on your other thread, but just to pick up the missing questions:

The court won't normally give you a case number straight away - your application usually takes a couple of weeks to be logged and issued.  It's up to you to give the C52 to your surrogate, but strictly speaking you should wait for the version (stamped and with the case number) which the court sends to you to pass on.  The court won't normally contact your surrogate direct (although that's not entirely unheard of!).

Getting a CAFCASS officer appointed is the bit that often takes quite a while (and then arranging an appointment, and then getting the report done).  The PO Reporters are on the whole really good and supportive though, so nothing to worry about.

Best of luck

Natalie


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

"The PO Reporters are on the whole really good and supportive though, so nothing to worry about"

ours was awful so I hope you get a 'good' one, ours only ever dealt with adoption and despite me giving her loads of the notes and legalities on surrogacy - yes me telling her, she didn't listen to me at all or anyone else and dealt with our PO just like it was an adoption, it was a nightmare from start to finish !


----------

